# Who else has trouble...



## boots (24 Nov 2005)

I've been here about two weeks now, and I'm just dying to start new threads and get to know everyone. I quickly got the impression that it's frowned upon to post things unless you are going to 'add' to the board. That's ok, it's just not what I'm used to. Any other message board and I would have had at least 100+ posts by now.  Not because I'm trying to up my post count, but because I just like talking. 

So here is my pointless but harmless 'hi' thread, in the off topic place, where post count doesn't count. I'm sure that some of you can relate?


----------



## RHFC_piper (24 Nov 2005)

Cheers, cuteboots...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now post something relevant, or shaddap.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J/k.. its all good...


----------



## Gunner (24 Nov 2005)

Boots, you are more than welcome to start new threads if you have something new to add or ask.   

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Search page

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

If you at least try and educate yourself, you will be tolerated and if you establish yourself, you will be accepted.

Good luck.


----------



## KevinB (24 Nov 2005)

Must resist attempt to flirt..  ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Nov 2005)

cuteboots, you've got a good eye to the spirit of the forum. While we don't discourage good-natured exchanges, particularly between posters who know one another's style and orientation, we do tend to discourage those who decrease the signal-to-noise ratio without actually adding credible content.  It's an approach that has maintained an environment of credibility and reasonable tone (at least most of the time).  You will find that there are some very experienced and long-standing members with relatively low post counts; because they don't post unless they have something to add and can back it up with more than just opinion (or state that that is what they have posted), or they may even back away from a thread when they know that another experienced poster actually is 'the expert' and will respond in time.


----------



## boots (24 Nov 2005)

Yes, thank you Gunner.  I have read that thread, and between it and the search feature, it has prevented me from having to ask a lot of questions already.



			
				RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Now post something relevant, or shaddap..







lol Kevin


Michael: I admit that I tend to 'decrease the signal to noise ratio' as you say, but I am trying to be good here.


----------



## RHFC_piper (24 Nov 2005)

cuteboots said:
			
		

>



Don't make me come over there... you..  Troop... Steady...


----------



## KevinB (24 Nov 2005)

RHFC
Something to chew on   








Now back off I'm flirting   ;D


----------



## armyvern (24 Nov 2005)

Thanks Kevin,

I appreciate that!!  

Vern


----------



## KevinB (24 Nov 2005)

Nothing better to do with my day...


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Nov 2005)

Oh great, now we're going to have another game of "Name that gun newbie."


----------



## RHFC_piper (24 Nov 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> RHFC
> Something to chew on
> 
> 
> ...



Big words for a guy with boobs... 


btw.. all yours... got a girly... fill your boots


----------



## armyvern (24 Nov 2005)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Big words for a guy with boobs...


You must be dis-oriented!! Them ain't boobs...them are pecs!!


----------



## GO!!! (24 Nov 2005)

Question of the day;

In the picture above, Did Kev spend more on his glasses, or his guns?

C'mon kit monsters!!!


----------



## garb811 (24 Nov 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> You must be dis-oriented!! Them ain't boobs...them are pecs!!


It has been my professional observation that just as there can be a Freudian slip when someone is talking, there is also such a thing as Freudian sight, wherein someone sees in a situation or photograph what they wish to see.  Hence, if someone looks at KevinB's pic and sees manboobs, it's because their psyche *wants* them to see manboobs.

I think someone other than Kevin may be flirting in this thread...


----------



## GO!!! (24 Nov 2005)

Too bad he got out, when I was single and banging a supply tech, I was the best kitted soldier in the country!!

I mean, she did her job with integrity and enthusiasm, and I recieved exactly what I was entitled to, after signing for it.


----------



## armyvern (24 Nov 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> supply tech


I'm pretty sure the need for the infantry soldier to 'date' supply techs has been discussed on another thread!!


----------



## GO!!! (24 Nov 2005)

Who said anything about "dating"  >

But you're right, it's been done.


----------



## KevinB (24 Nov 2005)

;D  Can I lighten a mood or what.

 RHFCwhatever - I bagged on you for your "shut up" comment to a new poster.  I put a smilie in to and fro as well, I really could not care of getting in a internet pissing contest with you.


GO!!! -- sunglasses cost more -- IIRC everthing on that C8 was issued - Even with Oakleys mil discount those HalfWires are still spendy...

  I have no access to photoshop for the next little while so some of my old ones will have to do...


----------



## Dissident (25 Nov 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> IIRC everthing on that C8 was issued



I wouldn't mind the stock numbers of that silencer.


----------



## KevinB (25 Nov 2005)

The suppressor is part of the C7CT MRS EIS.


----------



## blacktriangle (25 Nov 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> RHFC
> Something to chew on
> 
> 
> ...




Damn, I have no idea what this topic is about, but I like the gun..


----------



## FastEddy (26 Nov 2005)

cuteboots said:
			
		

> I've been here about two weeks now, and I'm just dying to start new threads and get to know everyone. I quickly got the impression that it's frowned upon to post things unless you are going to 'add' to the board. That's ok, it's just not what I'm used to. Any other message board and I would have had at least 100+ posts by now.  Not because I'm trying to up my post count, but because I just like talking.
> 
> So here is my pointless but harmless 'hi' thread, in the off topic place, where post count doesn't count. I'm sure that some of you can relate?




Okay, Who has What trouble ?, by the way, you'd be surprised what we don,t frown on.


----------



## boots (26 Nov 2005)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> Okay, Who has What trouble ?, by the way, you'd be surprised what we don,t frown on.


Trouble restraining themselves when posting.


----------



## Sf2 (26 Nov 2005)

my kit is bigger than your kit - and my glasses are more expensive too


----------



## aesop081 (26 Nov 2005)

I have less kit...but my aircraft is bigger


----------



## Black Watch (26 Nov 2005)

Kev, was that the c8CQB?


----------



## blacktriangle (27 Nov 2005)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> Kev, was that the c8CQB?



I'm going to guess a C8 SFW with an EOTech 552, back up sight, AN/PEQ 2 and aforementioned C7CT suppressor.

I have no idea and can't wait to be proved wrong by the gun gods here...

 :blotto:


----------



## GO!!! (27 Nov 2005)

short final said:
			
		

> my kit is bigger than your kit - and my glasses are more expensive too



Unfortunately, you are posing ( ) next to a Gryphon (Griffon?), a helo known for it's inability to carry much of my kit very far or fast, and which often seems to be crewed by the dyed - hair - techno - listening - to - Jetta - driving crowd, while the other posters here are posing with items designed to visit quick and horrible violence on other people and the submarines that carry them.

Now if you had a picture of a 146 with GUNS on it, that would be cool. But if that's all you got, I understand.


----------



## FastEddy (27 Nov 2005)

cuteboots said:
			
		

> Trouble restraining themselves when posting.




Well thats interesting to know.

I guess you can't help noticing, that here we have a Attractive Young Lady who would like to Chat or engage in a topic but all the posts seem to be about their guns.

Well I'll give you topic, off hand, do you think Women perfer men in uniforms (Military, Police, Fire Dept, EMS). And besides the appearance of these Gentlemen, what does it say of who or what their about in your opinion.


----------



## TCBF (27 Nov 2005)

In the movie "The Sand Pebbles", didn't Steve McQueen say "The uniform get'em every time" as he was picking up a Chinese ho?

Tom


----------



## Sf2 (27 Nov 2005)

ahhh, GO...if you only knew.....

Unless you're artillery, then I'd have no problem taking you and 7 of your close friends w/kit for a 140kt ride.
Lets not get off topic here, but just wait till you see what CANSOFCOM has to say about the Griffon in certain roles.  And I drive an s2000, not a jetta ;D


----------



## Black Watch (27 Nov 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, you are posing ( ) next to a Gryphon (Griffon?), a helo known for it's inability to carry much of my kit very far or fast, and which often seems to be crewed by the dyed - hair - techno - listening - to - Jetta - driving crowd, while the other posters here are posing with items designed to visit quick and horrible violence on other people and the submarines that carry them.
> 
> Now if you had a picture of a 146 with GUNS on it, that would be cool. But if that's all you got, I understand.


cool but impossible...


----------



## Good2Golf (27 Nov 2005)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> cool but impossible...



I'd do it but I'm kind of waiting for some kit...he he he 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cheers,
Duey

p.s.  cuteboots, I like your avatar.  Welcome to the board!


----------



## GO!!! (27 Nov 2005)

short final said:
			
		

> ahhh, GO...if you only knew.....
> 
> Unless you're artillery, then I'd have no problem taking you and 7 of your close friends w/kit for a 140kt ride.
> Lets not get off topic here, but just wait till you see what CANSOFCOM has to say about the Griffon in certain roles.   And I drive an s2000, not a jetta ;D



Well, I do know that a rifle section has 10 men (most of the time) who take a 400lbs toboggan with us in the winter and 80-100lbs rucksacks all year round. 

I also know that on the last ex I went on with any major helo support, the boys were firing through the open doors (MILES gear) at the enemy, and the poor loadie screamed so hard he broke a few blood vessels in his cheeks! 

We've already covered the deficiencies of the 146 in other threads, but if it can't carry a section, and you can't shoot guns from it, it is not a military helo, it is just a civvie utility helo painted green.

Now a Chinook on the other hand ...


----------



## Sf2 (27 Nov 2005)

again, off original topic - but military helicopter or not, unless the aircraft captain gave you a clear to engage, then the "loadie" (flight engineer actually) had every right to scream at ya.

It can and will carry a section, and you can also fire weapons from it, when the AC gives you clearance to do so......

But we can continue this gentlemenly converstion in another topic....


----------



## GO!!! (27 Nov 2005)

short final said:
			
		

> again, off original topic - but military helicopter or not, unless the aircraft captain gave you a clear to engage, then the "loadie" (flight engineer actually) had every right to scream at ya.
> 
> It can and will carry a section, and you can also fire weapons from it, when the AC gives you clearance to do so......
> 
> But we can continue this gentlemenly converstion in another topic....



Loadie/stewardess/FE...strange, we never seem to have such problems with US/Brit/Kiwi pilots and crew, they seem fixated on doing their jobs.

What is the cargo and troop weight capacity of a 146? If it is less than 5000 lbs, you are mistaken. A section with ammo in winter kit weighs nearly this, and that is without the crew.
Toboggan 400lbs
10 x hard charges w/ ammo and weapons 3000lbs
10 x rucksacks 1000lbs

Additionally, can a 146 be rigged for seating for 10? I've never seen it.

There have already been numerous threads on our "flower power tac : hel squadrons" specifically 408, and I am loathe to start another one, but
you seem convinced that this bird has some sort of tactical value in the methods it is currently employed, and as such are seen posing with it as if it were an item we should be proud of. 

Having done operations and exercises in Chinooks, Blackhawks, Sea Knights/Stallions, and Pumas and a quick ride in a Pave Low, we have a looooong way to go before the "tac" is back. The 146 is not the machine to do it in.

A quick search will acquaint you more with what's been covered.


----------



## boots (28 Nov 2005)

...and I'm still working on it.  :
I think whomever thought up 'curiosity killed the cat' had me in mind


----------



## KevinB (28 Nov 2005)

Boots -  Sorry for the testosterone kick.  I gather your looking to the Airforce?  Then hang around with Duey and his Hook crew -- the 146's have some seriosu performance issues  


 Short Final -- I can tell you what a few guys say about the 146...
   It's only claim to fame is having a fast rop setup close - unlike the (insane) setup on the Hook.

I've flown in Griffons, Iroquois, BlackHawks, a PaveHawk, PaveLow, Sea Stallion (USMC), Labrador, Chinook (even with ol 450), Kiowa.

With a Cbt Helo  We need two things the Ch146 does not have.
  #1 Carrying Capacity for 10 pers with Kit
  #2 2x Door Gunners (preferably competant ones - not a loadie backassing it)


----------



## TCBF (28 Nov 2005)

"#2 2x Door Gunners (preferably competant ones - not a loadie backassing it)"

- Yeah, just so you don't end up with some guy who joined the airforce because he wanted to join Wendy Cukier's war on guns!

I was walking out of the CFXE in Lahr and their was a very animated pilot just a cursin' and a spittin' about how we had just announced we were buying 50 NSas from some bunch of weirdos in 'Yerp.  He said we should have bought the Black Hawk/Sea Hawk combo.

It would appear he has had the last laugh.

Tom


----------



## Slim (28 Nov 2005)

Sorry...Feeling left out! ;D


----------



## TCBF (28 Nov 2005)

AR-10?

Tom


----------



## Slim (28 Nov 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> AR-10?
> 
> Tom



7.62x51  Black Panther


----------



## TCBF (28 Nov 2005)

"7.62x51  Black Panther"

That doesn't google worth beans.  

Derivative of what?

Tom


----------



## Slim (28 Nov 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> "7.62x51   Black Panther"
> 
> That doesn't google worth beans.
> 
> ...



Not sure as it wasn't my rifle. I'll see what I can find out and get back to you with it.

The action (as you correctly observed) is a AR varient. At the time I was shooting to three hundred and was able to place my shots almost one on top of the other. At that range the rifle is very accurate and, due to the muzzle brake (I assume) has very little recoil.

I should stress that I'm not, in any way, any kind of a long-distance shooter (pistols are mnore my thing) and was just learning the art when this photo was taken.


----------



## TCBF (28 Nov 2005)

I sold my Sudanese contract AR-10 years ago.  it was nice.  Little recoil.  Dime-sized groups at the 25.  Not bad accuracy for a battle rifle, especially one with the rear sight drum in Arabic.

I am currently going broke feeding a Delta Elite in 10mm.

Tom


----------



## Slim (28 Nov 2005)

I'm quite fortunate in that the shooting that I now do is (for the most part) subsidized by the dhooting school that I do part time work with.

I'd probably go broke and have to wear a barrel if i was to buy all the (Matchking) 7.62 that we shot that day alone!

I did have a blast doing it though and am thinking about picking up a bolt action something or other to try more long distance stuff.


----------



## KevinB (28 Nov 2005)

DPMS makes the Panther series 7.62x51 rifles (they are a SR25  copy and use the same mag)


----------



## boots (28 Nov 2005)

Yes, I do want to go air force. I am really leaning towards ANAV


----------



## KevinB (28 Nov 2005)

Not a Pilot     Careful the Pilots union here will attempt to co-opt you...


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Nov 2005)

Cuteboots, 

I guess you'll have to change your avatar then...aviators don't need or fly with navigators and "stewards/stewardesses/flight attendants/whatever the CF calls any of the previous names".  It's "here's a box lunch" to the guys in back and using a 1:50,000 map up front (although some of the younger kids have a habit of depending on GPS all the time and getting really confused when their nav fix/solution drops off line...)

Then again....by the time you make it through there might be some cool kit on the way.

Mind you, you should check this out before you change your mind to join the ranks of the profession aviator (or not so professional, in the case of this French Army Air Corps Puma crew -- note pilot with his arm hanging out the window on short final    : )

http://dl12.rapidshare.de/files/8126662/306900394/crash.wmv

  1. Click on "FREE" button at the lower right side of page
  2. wait for the 20 second countdown, then 
  3. click on the "CRASH.WMV" link to download the video...DOH!

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## paracowboy (28 Nov 2005)

so, boots...are you hot? If so, got any pics? If not, got any pics of hot friends?


----------



## armyvern (28 Nov 2005)

Duey said:
			
		

> http://dl12.rapidshare.de/files/8126662/306900394/crash.wmv
> 
> ...DOH!
> 
> ...



Doh is right!! And I bet little buddy who flies out onto the ground just prior to impact has never moved so fast in his life!!

Perky


----------



## brin11 (28 Nov 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> so, boots...are you hot? If so, got any pics? If not, got any pics of hot friends?


Down boy!


----------



## paracowboy (28 Nov 2005)

hey, if I didn't I'd get worried phone calls.


----------



## boots (29 Nov 2005)

Wow how scary... I hope they were ok but it sure doesn't look likely.  Of course there are risks involved though, it's the military. I've already accepted that. Also I can't be a pilot because I wear glasses. If not, I would put it down on my list of choices for sure though.


Sorry para I don't send out pics to people I don't know well. 


lol 2332Piper... I've already dated two army boys so far.


----------



## KevinB (29 Nov 2005)

Whoa -- hey I started the flirting.

 boots -- have you looked into laser eye operations.   Your at the right age (if your profile is correct)
My ex wife had hers done, and was very happy (after she got rid of me -- then again maybe it was getting rid of me that made her happy and not just the eyes...)


We need things like this in the CF...


----------



## fleeingjam (29 Nov 2005)

You aint seen nothing yet pee wee. 

http://www.wargamer.com/forums/tm.asp?m=133056.


----------



## Pea (29 Nov 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> hey, if I didn't I'd get worried phone calls.



I wondered where para was. There cannot be any flirting in threads unless he is involved.


----------



## paracowboy (29 Nov 2005)

Card_11 said:
			
		

> I wondered where para was. There cannot be any flirting in threads unless he is involved.


 *SEE???* I don't do this for my benefit!





			
				2332Piper said:
			
		

> Aren't you married?


who do you think took the picture of the tattoo?


----------



## Pea (29 Nov 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> *SEE???* I don't do this for my benefit!



What a great guy you are. Always trying to help out the rest of us.


----------



## paracowboy (29 Nov 2005)

Card_11 said:
			
		

> What a great guy you are. Always trying to help out the rest of us.


I'm a giver. It's what I do. It's what I am.


----------



## KevinB (29 Nov 2005)

Thats Para -- always taking one for the team...


Usman - mistook my point -- to convince boots to be a pilot -- everyone loves pilots -- ask Duey et al there in love with themselves


----------



## Good2Golf (29 Nov 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Thats Para -- always taking one for the team...
> 
> 
> Usman - mistook my point -- to convince boots to be a pilot -- everyone loves pilots -- ask Duey et al there in love with themselves



Hey,I resemble that remark!

I had to go out and get a warning inscribed on my mirror at home, "DANGER: Pilots in mirror are even more handsome than they appear!"  ;D


----------



## boots (29 Nov 2005)

From what I've seen on the forum, laser eye surgery is not an option because they won't accept that either.


----------



## KevinB (29 Nov 2005)

Are you sure?  I know some types where frowned upon for certain trades.

  I know there are a few types of laser eye surgery - the cut the flap, fold, fix and flip back -- and the cut the flap remve and fix - regrow.



> At least 20/20 vision uncorrected. Vision standards for re-enrolling CF Pilots will be different; contact your recruiter.



I have better than 20/20 (like almost double better  ;D - and I'm dead sexy too)   ??? maybe I should have been a Pilot 

 *back to the topic at hand - I would PM kinkanucks and ask him the issues on the eye fixes (if you really are interested in being a pilot)


Cheers


----------



## 9nr Domestic (29 Nov 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> ...and I'm dead sexy too



Let's see some more pics and let us be the judge >


----------



## Pea (29 Nov 2005)

9R Domestic said:
			
		

> Let's see some more pics and let us be the judge >



I 2nd that.  ;D


----------



## TCBF (29 Nov 2005)

"everyone loves pilots"

- UAVs are a big improvement - when you shut down the engine, the whining stops.

 ;D

Tom


----------



## KevinB (29 Nov 2005)

;D

ladies



























My feet   





and proving I have a sense of humour


----------



## TCBF (29 Nov 2005)

Glad to see you kept one hand on your reserve when you took the pic.

Tom


----------



## 9nr Domestic (29 Nov 2005)

;D That's hot. My fav. is the 5th one.


----------



## boots (29 Nov 2005)

Laser eye surgery is correction 
The threads mentioned a concern about changes in pressure, and side effects.



			
				KevinB said:
			
		

> Are you sure?   I know some types where frowned upon for certain trades.
> 
> I know there are a few types of laser eye surgery - the cut the flap, fold, fix and flip back -- and the cut the flap remve and fix - regrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pea (29 Nov 2005)

Holy, did you ever get those posted quick. Giving the ladies what we want, in a timely matter. Way to go!

I think the 1st is my fave...


----------



## KevinB (29 Nov 2005)

Boots -- corrected means glasses or contacts - at least how it has been described to me.
   I had a buddy go out for pilot with lasered eyes so I am pretty sure it is an option (of course he may have lied... I mean he is a friend of mine and thus inhernently disreputable)



Back to stocking/stroking my ego


And you should see my hockey hair now   ;D

 Goatee - Check
 Side Burns down past ear - Check
 Hair over Collar - Check
 Oakleys - Check

 Shit load of Pommade for my hair a month   :'(

9'er D
Phew -- I got worried you had complemented my feet


----------



## TCBF (29 Nov 2005)

"Not as blonde as you want me to be."

- Everybody heard the GM ad for 'Blondestar'?

The one where the Blonde was trapped inside her car because she had gotten in, locked her doors, then realized her keys were still on the picnic table?

 ;D

Tom


----------



## boots (29 Nov 2005)

TCBF: My friend sent me that video. 



Kevin: You may be right, but what I have read on the forum suggests otherwise. They may have changed it since then, so I guess the only way to know for sure is to ask when I go to apply. The only reason I'd get it done would be if it allowed me to be a pilot, though. I wouldn't bother otherwise. My glasses are only like -1.75.


----------



## 9nr Domestic (29 Nov 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> And you should see my hockey hair now   ;D



OK, then post a current pic so I can see it



			
				KevinB said:
			
		

> 9'er D
> Phew -- I got worried you had complemented my feet



Funny thing is I was going to say that I thought your feet looked mighty fine. 



			
				2332Piper said:
			
		

> Now if I could only figure out how to post pics of my beautiful self, they're too big to attach (I hate digital cameras).



you can just pm them directly to me >


----------



## Pea (29 Nov 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Now if I could only figure out how to post pics of my beautiful self, they're too big to attach (I hate digital cameras).



Looking to give KevinB some competition?? I'm all for it. I volunteer to judge this. Any ladies want to help?   ;D


----------



## KevinB (29 Nov 2005)

boots -- If I were you I'd ask -- and perhaps PM one of the medical folk here as well just to ensure the recruiting definition is actually the CF's...  


*back off topic 

I suggest that until the lovely ladies toss a few pics up we shut'er down from any more pics.


----------



## 9nr Domestic (29 Nov 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> I suggest that until the lovely ladies toss a few pics up we shut'er down from any more pics.



I would if I knew how

edit : I guess I figured it out

edit 2: picture deleted


----------



## KevinB (29 Nov 2005)

Thanks for being a sport BTW

Okay now to help woith lighting issues could you open the shirt up a bit more ;D


Boots? Card?

 I can host pics btw  ^-^


----------



## 9nr Domestic (29 Nov 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Okay now to help woith lighting issues could you open the shirt up a bit more ;D



I will keep that in mind for next time


----------



## Pea (29 Nov 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Thanks for being a sport BTW
> 
> Okay now to help woith lighting issues could you open the shirt up a bit more ;D
> 
> ...



Gimmie a min. I am on a different computer then normal. I can't find any pics. I gotta take one with the stupid webcam I think.


----------



## KevinB (29 Nov 2005)

>  Webcam


----------



## 9nr Domestic (29 Nov 2005)

Well I just tried that lighting trick, but now the pics are not Army.ca appropriate.


----------



## Munner (29 Nov 2005)

my bad


----------



## Pea (29 Nov 2005)

Went through all that trouble of taking a picture. Broke the stupid webcam after one pic... (no comments  ) and now it says the file is too large. I can't figure out how to make it smaller either.. ???


----------



## Pea (29 Nov 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Your all lonely, lonely people.
> 
> Wait...why am I posting at 2am? Hmm.



So, how do you not fall into that group??

Edit: Changed my mind about the pic.


----------



## NavComm (29 Nov 2005)

I haven't read the enitre 7 pages of this thread but I just want to welcome cuteboots to the forum and say, without a doubt, I think she's got the most successful first time thread ever to hit the army.ca forums. (mods: correct me if I'm wrong) Cheers!

PS I think KevinB is keeping this alive all by himself! LOL


----------



## Pea (29 Nov 2005)

ya know.. the pics don't work for me. It says they are unavailable. Then wants me to log in with a yahoo ID.


----------



## Pea (29 Nov 2005)

It works now.  ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (29 Nov 2005)

KevinB, that wasn't a Griffon you happened to be plunking your rear end down on for pic #6 (after the gals' fave #5)???  ???

p.s.  Nice chest..........rig, on ya!  A Particia kit sl_t through and through...  ;D

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Infanteer (29 Nov 2005)

Hey, can I post one?


----------



## couchcommander (29 Nov 2005)

Bah,

All you army types with your "guns" and "manliness". KevinB, now that you're a civvie you'll learn that all you need to pick up the chicks is a good hawaiian shirt, such as this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And look at that sexy book. Beat a tricked out pea shooter anyday.  

Oh, and why, you might ask, after dissapearing from the boards for a month am I all of a sudden posting again, and in this of all topics? 

Well, sometimes when you have so much work to do that there is no possible physical way for a person to finish it in time, it's better to just procrastinate that little bit more to ensure that it's good and late. That and I fucking hate Herodotus. 

...back to meaningless work I go.....


----------



## boots (29 Nov 2005)

Thanks NavComm 

I just seem to do that... I have another thread on another forum that is just about to hit 500 replies  lol


----------



## camochick (29 Nov 2005)

NIce pics boys, but I'm still waiting for the pic of para's butt tattoo. hehe >


----------



## KevinB (29 Nov 2005)

Duey -- yeah Airborne 60th Reunion Jump -- and all the AF could send was some 146's  (you know your high on the priority list when...)


*I hope everyone realises the R rated pic comments where a JOKE 


  Boots -- ask Duey is he knows about the eye issue.   As an Ex-031 I am probably an unusual person to push people to pilot - but my uncle was one, and I seen a few friends go other AF Officer trades than pilot and not enjoy it, to the point they regreted not going pilot.
Heck its the only AF trade that does anything cool (IMHO).


And Camochick you and boots are still short a pic


----------



## Good2Golf (29 Nov 2005)

Boots, the CF still does not allow corrective eye surgery for pilots.  There have been many folks flying on the civy side who have had lazik, some with thousands of hours and years of no problems.  I suppose the CF is concerned about other issues, reversion of effects, unknown effects at high altitudes, effects on use of night vision goggles, etc...  I can't speak for the medical community, I just know that eye surgery for pilots in the CF is not an option at the moment.  I don't know if this will change in the future.  

To pass medically through the Aircrew Selection Center, an applicant must meet Vision category 1 requirements: uncorrected 20/20 vision or better.  Later in a pilots career, their vision can degrade to Cat 2 vis, but only under certain conditions can they stay flying - IIRC, no worse than 20/200 uncorrected, correctable to 20/20 with glasses and no astigmatism...so you will see some pilots wearing glasses.  Any worse than 20/200 uncorrected or any astigmatism at all and it's V3 or worse = no go.

There are some other threads on the corrective eye surgery thing, including ideas of enter as a navigator in the hope that lazik might be allowed in the future, but to be honest....I would assume the worst case (CF won't change its mind on lasik) and join the CF only if there are careers that interest you if you were not able to change classification or trade in the future.

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## KevinB (29 Nov 2005)

Well that sucks (thanks for the Info Duey)


----------



## boots (29 Nov 2005)

I still want to join, whether or not I would be a pilot or whatever. There are lots of things to do in the CF.

Ok, my mistake. That thread is just about to hit 600 replies. I knew it was one or the other... 
I'm not sure if that's more amazing than the question I asked on another board that got over 100 replies in 24 hours, with only a little bit more traffic than this place. 

Sorry Kevin, I don't like to send out pictures.


----------



## Sf2 (29 Nov 2005)

Here's some info on vision requirements

http://www.toronto.drdc-rddc.gc.ca/medical/visreq_e.html#_Toc30396227


----------



## KevinB (29 Nov 2005)

cuteboots said:
			
		

> Sorry Kevin, I don't like to send out pictures.



I'll be in Edmonton soon enough -- I have a digi cam & I can do house calls  ;D



Short Final -- thanks for the definite read.


----------



## Strike (30 Nov 2005)

Right, gotta join in.  I don't drive a nice car like short final (I'm waiting for you to crash it -- again -- this winter  ;D) and I don't actually fly this aircraft, but it's a sexy pic.

BTW GO!!!, if it was a pic of ME next to the Grif, would you consider that more sexy than short final's hero shot?


----------



## Pea (30 Nov 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Do you ever give up?   ;D



Why would he give up? Practice makes perfect..


----------



## KevinB (30 Nov 2005)

See Strike is a Team player...


----------



## Pea (30 Nov 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> See Strike is a Team player...



I was a team player for a bit. But then decided I didn't want my face available on an open forum..


----------



## Strike (1 Dec 2005)

Considering I'm a woman and a tac hel pilot, it's pretty easy to figure out who I am anyway.  Plus, my signature gives it away.


----------



## Pea (1 Dec 2005)

Strike said:
			
		

> Considering I'm a woman and a tac hel pilot, it's pretty easy to figure out who I am anyway.   Plus, my signature gives it away.



Ya, and your picture is cool!! So it serves a point being up!  ;D


----------

